# who knows the date of the last snowstorm in new jersey



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

can anyone tell me the date of the last snowstorm in new jersey 
i forgot the date i wrote it down but it got lost

thank you


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

snowplowpro;1263818 said:


> can anyone tell me the date of the last snowstorm in new jersey
> i forgot the date i wrote it down but it got lost
> 
> thank you


2/21 was the last time we plowed here. About1-3" depending on the locations.


----------

